# Kangertech Subtank



## Robert Howes (27/12/15)

With all the super heating and popping of coils in my trusted subtank the airflow control ring has become loose. It used to have a small but distinctive click click feel when different setting were selected. It is now totally free spinning and and moves at the slightest touch. Not ideal as you have to double check it before every vape.

Has anyone had similar issues and is there a simple fix as I can not see anything that can tighten up but logic tells me that if it can come loose it can also be tightened. 


up

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (27/12/15)

There is a tiny spring and ball bearing in there, which keep the airflow ring in place and give the clicking sound. Here is a video that might help.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## blujeenz (27/12/15)

Robert Howes said:


> With all the super heating and popping of coils in my trusted subtank the airflow control ring has become loose. It used to have a small but distinctive click click feel when different setting were selected. It is now totally free spinning and and moves at the slightest touch. Not ideal as you have to double check it before every vape.
> 
> Has anyone had similar issues and is there a simple fix as I can not see anything that can tighten up but logic tells me that if it can come loose it can also be tightened up
> View attachment 41772



There are some small ball bearings in the shimano pedal crank assembly of a bicycle, they are 3.16mm dia, dunno what the size is that you need.
If the spring has flopped due to heat, perhaps the flint spring in a bic lighter might work, they also seem to be the in 3mm size.


----------



## Robert Howes (27/12/15)

Thanks Andre. My tank is a little tighter than finger tight and i wasn't able to undo it. Plan B, a small spot of superglue so the ring can't turn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

Robert Howes said:


> Thanks Andre. My tank is a little tighter than finger tight and i wasn't able to undo it. Plan B, a small spot of superglue so the ring can't turn



Just be careful of using superglue in your tanks and atties
@johan advised us on several occasions in the past that superglue is poisonous and could be a health hazard when near your vaping action. Perhaps use something else. I am no expert in this just raising a flag for further checking up...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DaveH (27/12/15)

Robert Howes said:


> Thanks Andre. My tank is a little tighter than finger tight and i wasn't able to undo it.


I couldn't get mine to unscrew - one day I will put it in a vise and use a pipe wrench on it and totally destroy it 
Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Neal (27/12/15)

Ah yes, the pipe wrench. Otherwise known as a Freestate micrometer, or alternatively, the mooring spanner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DaveH (27/12/15)

I have 3 tanks - I think they put 'loctite' on mine.
Dave


----------



## johan (27/12/15)

DaveH said:


> I have 3 tanks - I think they put 'loctite' on mine.
> Dave



Put the device in the freezer for a couple of hours and try again - works 9 out of 10 times.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wyvern (27/12/15)

I can attest to the freezer trick. I leave my tank for max 20mims. Then put a small screw driver into the air vent at the bottom just for leverage and I can open any tank. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (27/12/15)

Wyvern said:


> I can attest to the freezer trick. I leave my tank for max 20mims. Then put a small screw driver into the air vent at the bottom just for leverage and I can open any tank.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk



@Wyvern , I think you have misunderstood which part(s) we are trying to separate (unscrew) 

Dave


----------



## Robert Howes (28/12/15)

the inside ring is too fragile to be gripped with any type of tool. Tried it with the minimum of pressure and even them it indents it.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (28/12/15)

Caution on any superglue peeps, as @Silver stated it can be highly toxic.

Also see @johan 's thread here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/warning-super-glue.t3377/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

